# Crucial® Storage Executive



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2015)

Just came across this...



> *Crucial® Storage Executive*
> *Get more out of your Crucial SSD*
> Optimize your Crucial SSD with the Crucial Storage Executive tool.
> This free downloadable tool allows you to easily:
> ...



http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/support-storage-executive

Just downloaded the .zip file. I will post again with my findings.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmmm... Does not see my new MX100...

I listed the problem in the Crucial Forum... So, far, no response.

I will update, if anymore info is provided.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 9, 2015)

I just tried it it detected 8 of my drives. 3 had no name showed as empty.

This is just a browser based smart tool it seems.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 10, 2015)

I tried it also.  IT DOES NOT RECOGNIZE M500 on MU05 Firmware.
Used in an old Gateway NV53 Laptop with AHCI on.  4GB Ram, Windows 7 Home Premium.
Drive was cloned from Plextor M3 which was cloned from 500GB spinner.

Piriform Defraggler and Crystal Disk Info see the SSD ok.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 10, 2015)

nearly bricked my mx100 the utility attempted to flash the wrong firmware
but I caught it 
this utility is garbage


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 10, 2015)

My MX100 is also not detected


----------



## Arjai (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like this is not the Bread AND Cheese.

I will be deleting this program, until another day....Ver 3.0, maybe?


----------



## petteyg359 (Jan 31, 2015)

Worked just fine updating to MU02 on my three M550s. Nice use of UEFI's boot-next and boot-to-ISO features. Being in Java also points to plans for supporting other operating systems.


----------

